# pups eating their first meal



## poorboys (Dec 15, 2011)

All eight, each one has been spoken for. they are so sweet, one had her collar wrapped around her little leg, so I had to fix that, momma comes in and cleans up whats left, also good dogs, they get out of their welping box to poop and pee, Hey, their already potty trained lol


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 15, 2011)

Glad to hear puppies are doing well.  And all spoken for.  

Congratulations!

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 15, 2011)

How adorable, nothing like puppies! Thank you for sharing!


----------

